# Masonry in politics



## Tupin612 (Mar 1, 2014)

How much masonry do you think can be used in running for a political office?


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know about in your obedience, but here's what the GLoTX has to say about it:

*Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations.*
_It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a committee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to:_
<snip>
_3. Use the words “Masonic,” “Mason,” or “Masonry” or the faith and credit of Masonry, to display Masonic emblem, for a secular, business or political purpose; or, being a candidate for office, to mention in his announcements or political advertisement or literature, or otherwise publish the fact of his Masonic connection_
<snip>
_provided, however, that such regulations shall not apply to:_
<snip>
_(f) The statement by a candidate for office in a political announcement or advertisement of the fact that he is a Mason, if such announcement or advertisement __also lists his church and civil affiliations. He shall not be permitted to list offices held or the name of his Lodge or the names of other Masonic Bodies. Neither __shall he be permitted to display any Masonic emblem or in any other manner to solicit directly or indirectly the vote or votes of any person or persons based on __any Masonic affiliation or connection._


----------



## BryanMaloney (Mar 2, 2014)

In the sense of what Freemasonry does for a man, all of it.
In the sense of stating or hinting that Freemasonry supports a political candidate, none of it.


----------



## Tupin612 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok thanks for the information.  

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 3, 2014)

A very touchy issue. As Masons we should be good citizens and participate in the political process even if that only means voting. Masonry has been political since day one. The American Revolution would not have happened without Masons. Most of the signers of the Delaration of Independance were Masons. But, today, there are enough misinformed people who are anti-Mason to varying degrees that it would not be advantageous for a candidate to announce he is a Mason. I know, I am very politically involved.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 3, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> The American Revolution would not have happened without Masons.


 That's arguable, considering there were just as many Masons fighting to keep the Colonies under British rule.


Rifleman1776 said:


> Most of the signers of the Delaration of Independance were Masons.


 Untrue. 16% isn't "most" in any statistical analysis.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> A very touchy issue. As Masons we should be good citizens and participate in the political process even if that only means voting. Masonry has been political since day one. The American Revolution would not have happened without Masons. Most of the signers of the Delaration of Independance were Masons. But, today, there are enough misinformed people who are anti-Mason to varying degrees that it would not be advantageous for a candidate to announce he is a Mason. I know, I am very politically involved.


I agree. Some misinformed people believe that Masonry is the personification of everything wrong or evil. You just have to look at some of the outlandish posting on the internet regarding Masonry to see this.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 18, 2014)

Masons have been political since day one. Masonry is only political to the extent that it promotes unfettered individual participation in the political process.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 5, 2014)

BryanMaloney said:


> Masons have been political since day one. Masonry is only political to the extent that it promotes unfettered individual participation in the political process.


Agreed!


----------

